# Help! Visitors coming!



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Some friends just e-mailed me. They are coming for a visit. I don't think they plan to spend a lot of time with me. I already told them I won't be able to get away from work during their visit. I'm probably more the inspiration for the trip than anything.

They want me to help them plan, though. Since I really haven't been anywhere, I'd like some suggestions. They'll be here for just under three weeks, which really isn't much time.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep your first lot of visitors is a scarey concept!! 

Whereabouts in Oz are you?


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Sydney. So I could keep them busy the whole time. But I don't think they would enjoy it. I'd like to recommend a couple of things they could do that aren't on the standard 'must do' list.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

And it is scary, sort of. That surprised me, that my first reaction wasn't, "Great!" but, "What am I going to _do _with them?"


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> And it is scary, sort of. That surprised me, that my first reaction wasn't, "Great!" but, "What am I going to _do _with them?"


I recognise your problem.....wow.........what a headache!
I reckon you have two options. Firstly you could look on the net for a few sightseeing spots for them, take them to a few bars in the evening when you have finished work.One could even buy them the lonely planet for Sydney. The other alternatively is... you could inject them with alpha-latrotoxin (aLTX) whilst they sleep. It will give the impression that a redback spider has bitten them. Another alternative is to take them to a eucalyptus plantation at night.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> Sydney. So I could keep them busy the whole time. But I don't think they would enjoy it. I'd like to recommend a couple of things they could do that aren't on the standard 'must do' list.


We're just outside Sydney - how old are your visitors? Do they have kids?


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

No kids, mid-thirties, a bit, well, staid. They seem to be doing some research on their own, so I guess they really aren't going to depend on me for ideas. I did thoroughly squelch the idea that bus travel would be nice.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Firstly......give them a train timetable and show them where the station is. That takes the pressure off you to get them around.

Some suggestions from me would be:

What water rafting at Penrith: : : P E N R I T H W H I T E W A T E R : :

Scenic World (very touristy but shouldnt be missed if they can help it!): Scenic World Blue Mountains Australia

Penrith Lakes (where the Olympic Rowing was held) - not a lot there but nice to see:
Sydney International Regatta Centre

Anywhere in the Blue Mountains

They could hire a Camper Van and travel around a bit on their own:
Camper Travel Australia, Campervan rentals, Motorhome rental, Station wagon Hire

if they fancy getting away for a few days then I can very very highly recommend Nelson Bay in Port Stephens - its a bit warmer up there too at this time of year - only about an hours drive but well worth it. 
Nelson Bay Holiday Letting Accommodation

I could go on and on and on! Soooo much to do in Sydney.

Good luck anyway - hope it goes well 

Rach


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think Sydney will be a problem. I'm assuming they'll want to go up to the Great Barrier Reef and to Alice and Uluru. That might be enough.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> Yeah, I don't think Sydney will be a problem. I'm assuming they'll want to go up to the Great Barrier Reef and to Alice and Uluru. That might be enough.


Oh I certainly wouldnt worry about trying to fit anything else in then - if they're only coming for 3 weeks then they wont be able to do much else.

When are they coming?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't stress too much about it. You've already done the most important part, inspired them to visit.

I've lived in very 'visitable' areas in the US, and I gave up trying to act as a tour guide and plan things for people. As long as they are adults, they should be able to plan their own trip, with you there to answer a few questions. They didn't suddenly turn into children, did they?


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Good point, and as far as I can tell, they do seem to be doing a lot of research on their own. A friend of mine used to expect me to do all the planning for trips, and I guess I sort of dropped into that mode as soon as I heard.


----------

